# Food I HATED as a kid, like/love it today...



## vitauta (Jun 27, 2011)

it's still hard for me to reconcile my picky-eater-kid-self of yesteryear with the "foodie" of today who is hard pressed to name a single food she won't eat.  here are just a few of the things i would not touch as a child - and spent many long sessions seated at the table after meals as a punishment for it:

liver
stuffed peppers
olives - i wouldn't eat one for a dollar! (big money, once)
yogurt
blue cheese 
cheesecake   
sweet potatoes
fish, of any kind

what are some of yours?


----------



## Hyperion (Jun 27, 2011)

I still hate bluecheese lol. when i first had mac n cheese at 16 yo I almost threw up, but now I can eat a lot of it.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 27, 2011)

Mine would be the opposite now.

The food when I was a kid I love would be The jelly and Peanut butter in the same Jar.

Now I hate it as an adult. 

That's pretty much it that I can recall right now.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 27, 2011)

Me in blue 



vitauta said:


> it's still hard for me to reconcile my picky-eater-kid-self of yesteryear with the "foodie" of today who is hard pressed to name a single food she won't eat. here are just a few of the things i would not touch as a child - and spent many long sessions seated at the table after meals as a punishment for it:
> 
> liver- I loved beef liver and still do, but won't eat chicken liver and never have. Just don't smother the beef liver in onions. Floured and cooked in bacon grease is just fine.
> stuffed peppers- I never ate anything stuffed as a kid. No peppers, no pigs in a blanket (golumpki/cabbage rolls), no stuffed pork chops even. I would eat a chicken dinner, but not a stuffed cornish hen... Gawd I must have been nuts.  Love 'em all now.
> ...



Keeping in blue... 
Basically green veggies. 
As a kid I would not eat peas, asparagus, B sprouts, cabbage (cooked) and my parents could not outlast me at the table either  I still remember sitting at the table with a plate of peas in front of me  
Blech on lima beans, too. And you won't find any in my pantry or freezer today.
Oh, leafy lettuce. I'm only now OK with eating romaine. And that's only because I like to have some onhand to grill. It seems to last longer than iceberg. No leafy lettuce as a kid though. I guess I liked anything green I was eating to crunch.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 27, 2011)

Eggs.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 27, 2011)

Meat (including chicken) of any kind with any perceived fat on it.  Other than bacon.  One type of food even touching another on the plate.  All foods had to be separated.

Now I put together the strangest combinations, and like my meat well-marbled.

I continue to dislike Brussels sprouts, sweet potatoes and liver.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 27, 2011)

I ate everything and still do, bit my relationship with pork has improved.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 27, 2011)

Peas.  I still can't stand them if they've been frozen unless they are leftovers from canned.  I admit they are pretty, but the texture is too mealy for me. 

I never had chick peas as a youngster, but they have the same unpleasant (to me) texture.


----------



## merstar (Jun 27, 2011)

Olives
Aged cheese
Dark chocolate
Beans
Broccoli
Cauliflower


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2011)

Butternut squash.  It used to make me puke.  Now I love it.

There are lots of things I still hate.  That's another subject.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 27, 2011)

My childhood dislikes are still dislikes.  And I _have_ tried them in new and different ways.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 27, 2011)

i still won't eat liver. we had a large garden and we ate everything we planted. there was no such thing as refusing to eat something. we had a spoonful of things we were unsure of and were required to eat it. i think that i why i like most food in my adult years.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 27, 2011)

I do not eat bananas--these were one of the "staples" growing up. I do not make spaghetti--"if it's Monday, it must be spaghetti" unless I'm in MN and cooking for my parents (and only if it is Monday <g>). I do not eat pears--hate the texture and smell, but I will drink pear juice. And, I do not eat sardines or canned peas, beans, or carrots. These were all foods I ate growing up--I ate everything growing up except smoked eel and lutefisk. But now that I'm an adult, I don't have to eat the things I don't like or make dishes of which I have already eaten my lifetime share. I also rarely eat peanut butter unless it is after 11:30 a.m. and it is fresh-ground, peanuts only. But I'm really not a fussy eater--one can skirt around those foods for which one has an aversion or doesn't like. I just don't buy/make foods I don't like.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 27, 2011)

i have a very hard time trying to recall what i didn't like as a kid. i was always an adventurous eater and loved everything my mom and friends' moms cooked.
from liver, to snails, to raw clams and oysters, to all kinds of veggies, i'd eat whatever was offered and enjoyed it all, almost.

but like princess fee, i disliked certain foods back then, and still do now no matter how they're cooked. lima beans are one; same goes for big army peas. 




hmmm, ok, i thought of one. i remember seeing sushi for my first time when i was a teenager and thought you'd have to be nuts to eat raw fish. i wouldn't touch it. now i have it almost once a week.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 27, 2011)

I came from a "meat and potatoes" type of family.  Like Babe said, we were not allowed to refuse offerings, and the dog did not like anything green, so we ate it.  I rarely had any kind of ethnic foods, including spaghetti, until I was in high school.  Like PF, my tastes have not changed much.  I've always been pretty adventurous in trying new things, while most of my family is not.  Unsure why.

I'm fortunate to have had a family with a huge garden and lots of fruit trees.  Everything we had was grown locally and without pesticides.    If only I had known then what a treat that is!  Also, my father was a milk man, so we had yogurt when I was the only one in grade school who took it for lunch.

I love the flavor of ham, but too often ham has a wet/slick texture that I cannot endure.  

I love milk with sweet things, but not at all with things that are not sweet.  (My parents eventually learned that I would drink milk when it came with an Oreo.)

I never could brave sweetbreads or marrow dumplings.  I'd probably like them, but have never been brave enough to try them.  I've never had rabbit because the thought of eating them makes me cry.  They are too cute - en par with kittens.    These thoughts are probably still juvenile, but I think it keeps the inner child alive.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 28, 2011)

lima beans were a vegetable i thought to be mealy and unappetizing until i first had them fresh from someone's garden and they instantly shot up to the top of my favorite veggies list.  unfortunately, they only show up for a brief time near the end of summer at farmers markets, and some years not at all.  frozen limas are NOT an acceptable substitute.  if ever you come across fresh limas in your travels grab them up quick - you'll be pursuing them ever after, or even growing them in your own garden next year.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2011)

funny you should say that vit, but my son brought home this year's "earth studies" project from school, and it was lima bean vines!!! 

my wife, knowing my abhorrence of them, laughed as he handed me the little cup with sprouting beans and couldn't wait until we planted them in the garden together. lol.

i _have_ tried them fresh and they were only slightly less gag inducing, but we'll see. i'll give it another try for nothing else than the love of my little guy.
i'm working on a poker face for when i try "his" beans...


----------



## harmonjazzman (Jun 28, 2011)

Funny so many say lima beans. I HATED then as a kid. Most beans for that matter. Now I couldn't live w/o beans. Legumes make up at least half my proteins.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 28, 2011)

I wouldn't eat olives,tongue,kidneys, bananas, and the whites of an egg unless the egg was scrambled. Still don't eat tongue or kidneys but I eat liver, hearts, brains etc......


----------



## joesfolk (Jun 28, 2011)

When I was a kid I refused to eat green beans.  I remember sitting at the table for hours with a tiny serving of green beans in front of me.  I couldn't stand them.  I don't remember when or how it happened but I learned to like them and now can't imagine not serving and eating them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2011)

A very young PF, ended up at her friends home for the weekend.  Young PF always ate everything on her plate, without making faces or complaining, especially in front of other people.  She was presented with brains and eggs...she ate the horrid things, all of them and never said a word.

My Dad worked with my friend's dad and he was telling the friend's Dad about me not liking the brains...friend's Dad told my Dad I was a perfect Lady and never even gave them the idea that I did not like them.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A very young PF, ended up at her friends home for the weekend.  Young PF always ate everything on her plate, without making faces or complaining, especially in front of other people.  She was presented with brains and eggs...she ate the horrid things, all of them and never said a word.
> 
> My Dad worked with my friend's dad and he was telling the friend's Dad about me not liking the brains...friend's Dad told my Dad I was a perfect Lady and never even gave them the idea that I did not like them.



My mother would have wanted me to do the same....and I'd like to think that I would have....but....it may be likely that you were brought up better than me.     Seriously though, I would have done nothing to offend...but if there was a dog under the table, well...my sleight of hand with food was legendary.  There is a reason that I was a skinny kid.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nearly forgot, didn't eat cooked raisins as a kid and still don't (dried flies :P) I replace my raisins in baking with currants.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> My mother would have wanted me to do the same....and I'd like to think that I would have....but....it may be likely that you were brought up better than me.     Seriously though, I would have done nothing to offend...but if there was a dog under the table, well...my sleight of hand with food was legendary.  There is a reason that I was a skinny kid.



LOL!  I didn't grow up with a dog under the table, it never would have occurred to me...  It wasn't that I was such a good kid...I was just too shy and timid as a littl'un in front of other adults.  I home I had no problem.


----------



## NZDoug (Jun 28, 2011)

pigs feet


----------



## Dumpandstir (Jun 28, 2011)

Tomatoes.  Still not my favorite as a single item but I love them in so many dishes.

Meatloaf.  I make it now and my kids love it. Not sure what my problem was?

Pizza.  Took until my teen years to like that.


----------



## CookingMamaof2 (Jun 28, 2011)

Eggplant and beets.  Eggplant parm is now one of my favorite foods and I love fresh beets in salads.  Still can't eat the pickled canned stuff though.  Also, pork chops.  I've realized that I just didn't like the way my mom made them.  The other stuff, blue cheese, raw onions and olives, I still haven't developed a taste for.  For the most part, I would eat most anything as a kid as well as now.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A very young PF, ended up at her friends home for the weekend.  Young PF always ate everything on her plate, without making faces or complaining, especially in front of other people.  She was presented with brains and eggs...she ate the horrid things, all of them and never said a word.
> 
> My Dad worked with my friend's dad and he was telling the friend's Dad about me not liking the brains...friend's Dad told my Dad I was a perfect Lady and never even gave them the idea that I did not like them.


I'm glad no one tried to serve me anything like that because I would have done the same as you. 

Once at a Christmas party the hostess gave my sister and me a piece of pecan pie (one of my favorites) along with a glass of ginger ale! They absolutely do not go together, and 13-year-old girls don't usually care much for ginger ale anyway, but I was very polite and didn't say anything.  

As a mom I learned to take advantage of the situation though.  Nancy was a kind of picky eater growing up. She ate what she was served, but she sometimes balked at trying new foods. She learned to eat new foods without a fuss by eating at her friends' houses. Sometimes she discovered new foods that she loved, and sometimes it made her appreciate our home cooking a little more.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 28, 2011)

when i was a kid, bone marrow grossed me out - those disgusting fat globules floating in a stock pot of otherwise perfectly good soup.  today you can find me searching deep within every soup bone and fishing out those now savored bits of marrow out of the soup pot.  am i the only one who does that?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 28, 2011)

I ate morrow as a kid. I would eat it from the small round bone in the Swiss steaks my mother made. And once in a blue moon I will roast some morrow bones and serve on toasted french bread with a shallot, capers, parsley mixture, but it is hard to find good morrow bones around here anymore.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 28, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I ate morrow as a kid. I would eat it from the small round bone in the Swiss steaks my mother made. And once in a blue moon I will roast some morrow bones and serve on toasted french bread with a shallot, capers, parsley mixture, but it is hard to find good morrow bones around here anymore.



your description of the marrow dressed up with the shallots, capers and parsley just drives me wild.  i will be having some real soon....


----------



## pacanis (Jun 28, 2011)

vitauta said:


> your description of the marrow dressed up with the shallots, capers and parsley just drives me wild. i will be having some real soon....


 
In that case, don't forget the kosher salt, EVOO and lemon juice 

I feel like making some myself now.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 28, 2011)

Calves/beef liver, brussels sprouts, broccoli raab/rapini, cooked spinach - in fact, all cooked greens.  Except for the calves/beef liver, I now LOVE the rest of them!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yellow mustard (I won't mention the brand). I still hate it. Frozen bananas dipped in chocolate on a stick...the thought of that today turns my stomach, but used to eat those at the county fair every year.


----------



## ChocolateFrosting (Jun 28, 2011)

Ditto on the Brussel sprouts and spinach BreezyCooking. Didn't much like them when I was a kid. Also; lamb, chick peas, blackberries & mango (too fibrous). Thankfully that's changed.

Unfortunately, there are also things that went the other way. As a kid I didn't have a problem with; boiled carrots, boiled cabbage, fish fingers or anchovies. Now I wouldn't touch 'em with a barge pole!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 28, 2011)

And I hated the topping on pizza, never like my food mixed..lol!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 28, 2011)

There were very few things that I wouldn't eat as a child. I liked most of the things that other kids hated. For example, in the school cafeteria "Spinach Day" was always a joy as most of my friends were more than happy to unload theirs onto my plate. I ate spinach back then with wild abandon. I also liked most funky cheeses (with the exception of Blue).

A few things I didn't care for were nuts, winter squash and sweet potatoes (my mom always slathered them in marshmallows or brown sugar - blecch!), and - with the exception of liver - any sort of offal or organ meat. 

I'm still not big on organ meat, but have learned to love everything else.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Butternut squash.  It used to make me puke.  Now I love it.
> 
> There are lots of things I still hate.  That's another subject.




Add sweet potatoes to my list.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 28, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Peas. I still can't stand them if they've been frozen unless they are leftovers from canned. I admit they are pretty, but the texture is too mealy for me.
> 
> I never had chick peas as a youngster, but they have the same unpleasant (to me) texture.


 

 maybe the peas are overcooked. i eat lots of frozen ones. i thaw and zap for about 30 seconds, then add chopped onion and mayo. makes a nice little salad. really don't like cooked ones and maybe that is the problem. i do same with lima beans. don't care so much about them cooked. i like the crunch of both done that way.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2011)

babetoo said:
			
		

> maybe the peas are overcooked. i eat lots of frozen ones. i thaw and zap for about 30 seconds, then add chopped onion and mayo. makes a nice little salad. really don't like cooked ones and maybe that is the problem. i do same with lima beans. don't care so much about them cooked. i like the crunch of both done that way.



I agree, Babe.  Also, I only get the baby (petite) frozen peas, the regular ones are mealy for me too.  Run them under hot water in a colander for a few seconds and throw them in my salads.  Yum.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 28, 2011)

all my life i didn't like mustard - hated that fast food places commonly used a combination of mustard, ketchup and relish on their burgers.  i would always open my sandwich and scrape off the mustard, adding numerous packets of ketchup to mask any remaining mustard taste.  one day i woke up and liked mustard.  just like that.  today, i keep three different types of mustard on hand, use and enjoy them frequently.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2011)

vitauta said:


> all my life i didn't like mustard - hated that fast food places commonly used a combination of mustard, ketchup and relish on their burgers.  i would always open my sandwich and scrape off the mustard, adding numerous packets of ketchup to mask any remaining mustard taste.  one day i woke up and liked mustard.  just like that.  today, i keep three different types of mustard on hand, use and enjoy them frequently.



Only three?  I guess you have to start somewhere!


----------



## babetoo (Jun 28, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I agree, Babe. Also, I only get the baby (petite) frozen peas, the regular ones are mealy for me too. Run them under hot water in a colander for a few seconds and throw them in my salads. Yum.


 
those are the ones i buy, too. also buy canned baby limas. don't care for the frozen version of these.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

I loved lima beans (we always had frozen). I find that edamane (sp) beans remind me of the lima beans from my childhood...


----------



## vitauta (Jun 28, 2011)

shelling and eating edamame reminds me of lima beans too.  they are so full of flavor and goodness.  i like to cook, careful not to overcook, a pound of edamames, toss with nothing but a bit of butter, salt and pepper.  they make a wonderful snack or meal all by themselves. i usually eat them with my fingers, one at a time, as fast as i can get them to my mouth, squirrel-like. so goood.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> shelling and eating edamame reminds me of lima beans too.  they are so full of flavor and goodness.  i like to cook, careful not to overcook, a pound of edamames, toss with nothing but a bit of butter, salt and pepper.  they make a wonderful snack or meal all by themselves. i usually eat them with my fingers, one at a time, as fast as i can get them to my mouth, squirrel-like. so goood.



A friend frequently travels to Japan, where they are used as bar snacks, in the shell.  Scrape and eat.  They are yummy!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2011)

hmm, that's funny come to think of it. i love edamame, but there just something about lima beans. maybe if i salted the hell out of them with a few pints or sakes under my belt, i might change my mind.

i cut the lawn and cleaned up the garden a bit today, and wouldn't you know it those darn lima beans have rooted and there was new growth with tendrils looking for somewhere to climb. 

blech. 

and lol, fee, about only 3 kinds of mustard.

i have around a dozen at home right now.

vit, try mustard with chesses. they work so well together. my fave is spicy brown with raw onions and cheddar on whole grain, seedy crackers.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just pretend they are edameme (add soy sauce and butter) and maybe you can get them down...pick them when they are the size of edamene? I keep bugging the DH to plant soy in the field...the problem is, deer like soy beans...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Just pretend they are edameme (add soy sauce and butter) and maybe you can get them down...pick them when they are the size of edamene? I keep bugging the DH to plant soy in the field...the problem is, deer like soy beans...



As do the bunnies.  I had to plant three successive crops one year.  Every single leaf munched off.   Nothing but bare stems left.  Finally planted
 them in a raised bed with chicken wire over top.  Not growing them this year.

With all the rain we've had, the farmers seem to be doing OK with the soybean fields around here.  Do not know how they handle their deer problems.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> As do the bunnies.  I had to plant three successive crops one year.  Every single leaf munched off.   Nothing but bare stems left.  Finally planted
> them in a raised bed with chicken wire over top.  Not growing them this year.
> 
> With all the rain we've had, the farmers seem to be doing OK with the soybean fields around here.  Do not know how they handle their deer problems.



Venison...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Venison...



And hossenfeffer...


----------



## vitauta (Jun 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Just pretend they are edameme (add soy sauce and butter) and maybe you can get them down...pick them when they are the size of edamene? I keep bugging the DH to plant soy in the field...the problem is, deer like soy beans...



what?  now even the deer don't like lima beans?  buckytom, go ahead and mow down them little lima plants, tendrils and all, i'm done with it....


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 28, 2011)

I was going to say, I think "grownup farmers" use a gun...we're just 'baby farmers wannabes' and have only 50 acres.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2011)

vitauta said:


> what?  now even the deer don't like lima beans?  buckytom, go ahead and mow down them little lima plants, tendrils and all, i'm done with it....




He would if it wasn't for a little boy who would be crushed.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 29, 2011)

lol, i'll defend those damn little vines with my life if need be.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 29, 2011)

When I was a kid I HAD to eat 5 small bites of pork chop.  It was a huge struggle as I hated the meat.  Now, I love them and cook them so many different ways!


----------



## mmq (Jun 29, 2011)

couldn't eat any seafood other than tuna fish sandwiches or swordfish.  we'd go to cape cod every year and every year i hated it because it was fish fish fish everywhere we went...plus I had to slather ketchup all over the swordfish just to make it palatable.....

didn't like mustard as a kid, now I love it

but i still abhor asparagus


----------



## vitauta (Jun 29, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Only three?  I guess you have to start somewhere!



which mustard would you recommend?  (i currently have american, dijon and honey mustard)


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 29, 2011)

Capozzelli Di Angnelli


----------



## How to chop an onion (Jun 29, 2011)

I hated pineapple, love it now but only fresh .. the canned pineapple i still can not stand ..


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 29, 2011)

Foods I hated as a kid but love now:

Deli-ry with caraway seeds
radishes
horseradish
green olives
dill pickles

Flavors I still can't handle:
black licorice
horehound
spearmint
peppermint
okra
grits

Though I love that little bit of anise in Chines 5-spice powder, but in very small amounts.

I have always loved all kinds of veggies, meats, and fruits.  I have always loved fresh fish, or even fish sticks.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## vitauta (Jun 29, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Capozzelli Di Angnelli



are you saying you like capozzelli di agnelli today, but didn't care for it as a child?  i can't even find decent lamb shanks these days.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 29, 2011)

vitauta said:


> are you saying you like capozzelli di agnelli today, but didn't care for it as a child?  i can't even find decent lamb shanks these days.


Vero.  Used to be available in my old neighborhood in Brooklyn.  Tough to find in most fancy pants neighborhoods.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 29, 2011)

How to chop an onion said:


> I hated pineapple, love it now but only fresh .. the canned pineapple i still can not stand ..


 
I couldn't eat pineapple till about a year ago, broke out in nasty hives. Just found out by accident when I had pineapple juice in a cocktail that I can eat them now. Love them to bits! Hate all tinned fruit, they're way too sweet and the texture is gross.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 29, 2011)

My father used to force me to eat bananas till I got sick, I eat them fried with breakfast now or cooked in food but haven't touched a raw banana since! Won't even try, the thought makes me feel green 
I eat all other fruits and veg cooked, raw etc.
I have a few foods that I still don't like but I will eat anything if someone cooks for me. Hate being rude and apart from those darn bananas I can eat anything without gagging..lol!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 29, 2011)

It;'s only in the last two years that I have started cooking ham. I couldn't stand the smell of it cooking. (this started in my teens)..bacon, no problem, but I hated the smell of ham while it baked. I especially like it when I glaze it with maple syrup...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 29, 2011)

vitauta said:


> which mustard would you recommend?  (i currently have american, dijon and honey mustard)



Spicy brown, horseradish, German mustards...there are so many that are great...I suspect you would soon decide plain yellow mustard is gross.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 29, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Spicy brown, horseradish, German mustards...there are so many that are great...I suspect you would soon decide *plain yellow mustard is gross*.


 
But that's another thread...


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm with you on the "yellow mustard is gross..." I have lime chilpolte mustard, maple mustard, wasabi mustard, the list goes on. I love a good mustard.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 29, 2011)

pacanis said:


> But that's another thread...



Not necessarily...food that was gross/didn't like as a kid...kids use "gross" more often than MOST adults


----------



## vitauta (Jun 29, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Spicy brown, horseradish, German mustards...there are so many that are great...I suspect you would soon decide plain yellow mustard is gross.



the spicy brown and the horseradish mustards, especially the horseradish, have nice bold accents and i like them both.  but i was introduced to them together with certain deli meats, which i rarely, if ever, purchase anymore.  the plain yellow mustard i keep on hand largely for my grandkids, who are not likely to give up their mustard, american cheese and iceberg lettuce for something better any time soon.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 29, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Spicy brown, horseradish, German mustards...there are so many that are great...I suspect you would soon decide plain yellow mustard is gross.


I like various kinds of mustards, but I have to admit, I love plain yellow mustard! The one mustard I can't stand though is Dijon.


----------



## TomatoMustard (Jun 29, 2011)

Lima beans. I hated them so much growing up but now I can get enough. So weird.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm with you Barbara. I'm a purist when it comes to mustard and like plain old yellow, but I usually grab mayo over mustard for a sandwich anyway. Mustard lasts me a long time. Dijon is OK... if you're dipping pretzels in it, lol. I have some on hand for recipes that call for it, and some spicy brown and jalapeño. The plain yellow gets used more than the others.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 29, 2011)

Yellow mustard and sweet relish is the only way to go with a hotdog.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hot German mustard is my favourite, the one that comes in a glass mug! I make a mean wholegrain mustard myself but it takes so darn long before you can eat it 
Have I missed something here, is this a thread for foods we hated as kids or mustard...lol!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 29, 2011)

I have to admit that I'm a true "Mustardholic".  At the moment my fridge contains Smooth Dijon, Stone-Ground Brown, Whole-Seed Brown, Brown with Tabasco, Wasabi Mustard, Champagne Mustard, & Raspberry Mustard. : )


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 29, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Hot German mustard is my favourite, the one that comes in a glass mug! I make a mean wholegrain mustard myself but it takes so darn long before you can eat it
> Have I missed something here, is this a thread for foods we hated as kids or mustard...lol!


We sometimes have a bad habit of veering off the beaten path!


----------



## Fabiabi (Jun 29, 2011)

When I was a kid I hated corned beef, still do, but at least now I'm older I don't have to buy the stuff or think about eating the stuff. As a kid I hated omelettes but these days I do love a good omelette.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 29, 2011)

You know how I ate corned beef as a kid?
Drowned in yellow mustard 

Now I love pastrami and reubens. I don't even need the mustard


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of any mustard.  I pretty much limit its use to hot dogs, pastrami and corned beef sandwiches.  That said, I like Gulden's brown mustard best.  I have no problem with French's yellow mustard on a hot dog.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 29, 2011)

in an effort to tie things together, i hated plain yellow mustard as a kid. i wouldn't eat a hot dog if someone put it on, even hidden under sauerkraut or onions. oddly enough, i loved (and still do) gulden's spicy brown.

i still don't like yellow mustard that much as a going concern, but i've found it works well mixed into a marinade or rub as o.c. mentioned.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 29, 2011)

the yellow mustard in my fridge sees far more action than my other mustards, and not just because i have grandkids who have to have it for their bologna and their hot dogs either.  i go to the little mustard pot when making egg salad or deviled eggs.  i add a smidgen of the "f" mustard, can we call it that--to my enormously popular chicken salad, and gobs go into most potato salads i make.  then of course there are the meatloaves, the bar-b-ques, etc., etc.  in the end, the f mustard may not be my favorite mustard of them all, but it sure turns out to be the most useful of the lot....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 29, 2011)

vitauta said:


> the spicy brown and the horseradish mustards, especially the horseradish, have nice bold accents and i like them both.  but i was introduced to them together with certain deli meats, which i rarely, if ever, purchase anymore.  the plain yellow mustard i keep on hand largely for my grandkids, who are not likely to give up their mustard, american cheese and iceberg lettuce for something better any time soon.



I really love the more substantial mustard, like the stone ground on a hamburger.  The horseradish on Kosher Hotdogs.  I like using them in my potato salad, too!


----------



## vitauta (Jun 30, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I really love the more substantial mustard, like the stone ground on a hamburger.  The horseradish on Kosher Hotdogs.  I like using them in my potato salad, too!



i agree with pf that the more complex and full-bodied mustards are generally better equipped to bring your sausage or hamburger sandwich to new heights of greatness than the f mustard is capable of doing, but obladi oblada to that already and forever....today i had my first of the season blue crabs, yayy!  they're from maryland, my old stomping grounds, yayy!  they were every bit as wonderful, old bay sinfully...hey, what's with that mustardy stuff in there...okay to eat, you say?  the gills, no, i know...oh, you say it's a male? right, so uh...i'm just not into this in-the-shell gourmet musta--y'know what would really rock in here--gulden's spicy brown....


----------



## vitauta (Jul 1, 2011)

it occurs to me that my early rejection of fish had nothing to do with taste, and everything to do with the fish bones that were getting stuck in my throat. as a little child i was simply incapable of effectively separating out the bones from the fish on my plate.  and then, my coughing and carrying on about the bone would just further exacerbate the situation--as i was now displaying bad table manners as well...how i dreaded fish night in those days.  fish were my enemy. but many tears and many years later, my fish problems were finally solved once and for all by my new friend who came to serve and to stay at our house one fine day - fish fillet.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 1, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Foods I hated as a kid but love now:
> 
> Deli-ry with caraway seeds
> radishes
> ...


if you would just substitute "wintergreen" for grits your list and mine would be a perfect fit.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 3, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> My father used to force me to eat bananas till I got sick, I eat them fried with breakfast now or cooked in food but haven't touched a raw banana since! Won't even try, the thought makes me feel green
> I eat all other fruits and veg cooked, raw etc.
> I have a few foods that I still don't like but I will eat anything if someone cooks for me. Hate being rude and apart from those darn bananas I can eat anything without gagging..lol!



i remember my first banana encounter as if it was happening today in real time.  i was five, a nice lady gave the banana to me for a special new treat, and waited expectantly, along with my parents, to witness me eating it.  i was immediately sickened by the banana's slippery sliminess in my mouth. to my utter horror, i was forced to finish eating the disgustingly yucky fruit,  and show a thankful face to the nice lady to boot.  that was my first and last banana for some fifteen years.  the very smell, from across the room even, made me gag.  today i eat banana bread and pudding, but still have a mild aversion to raw bananas that i am unable to overcome.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 3, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i remember my first banana encounter as if it was happening today in real time.  i was five, a nice lady gave the banana to me for a special new treat, and waited expectantly, along with my parents, to witness me eating it.  i was immediately sickened by the banana's slippery sliminess in my mouth. to my utter horror, i was forced to finish eating the disgustingly yucky fruit,  and show a thankful face to the nice lady to boot.  that was my first and last banana for some fifteen years.  the very smell, from across the room even, made me gag.  today i eat banana bread and pudding, but still have a mild aversion to raw bananas that i am unable to overcome.



Right back at ya..lol!


----------

